# Service Question



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

@Lineman14 
Please fill out your profile as required by the terms of use of this site.
It's as easy as clicking your avatar and selecting Account Settings. We need the "about you" and location please.
Thanks.


----------



## Lineman14 (Apr 16, 2021)

Done.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Lots more information required
Do you want to keep the pole?
You want to keep the service on the pole or move it to the house?
Since your a line man then you know the span requirements by the utility and can figure out if the pole has to stay or if you could remove the pole and go to the house wall for mounting.

On the house has advantages for rewiring the house.


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

Lineman14 said:


> Hey, I’m a Lineman, so I don’t know much past the meter.


That four breaker panel is there at the meter because you need a main disconnect which it supplies. The largest breaker you can get to power the subpanel in the house is 125 amp. You can change the 100 amp breaker for a 125. The 2/0 AL feeder can handle 125 amps. The subpanel in the house can be any size that is 125 amps or greater so 200 if fine, you just won't need that much.

If you need more than 100/125 amps in the house (and you probably don't), you can run a second 125 amp feeder from the meter panel to a second 125 amp panel in the house. Or you could change out the meter panel to a 200 amp meter main all-in-one with feed-thru lugs and use a 200 amp feeder (4/0 AL) to the 200 amp house subpanel. This option is probably much more expensive.

Since you are a lineman, I suggest you hire an inside wireman to do this work.


----------



## Lineman14 (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks for the input! I have a little more info now. The co-op that owns the line does things a little different than I am used to. 

After further inspection, wire from meter to house is 4/0 Al. Existing Co-Op owned meter base is 100A. Talked to them and they can upgrade it to 200A. Said it will have a 200A disconnect.
There is no option to put it on the house. 

Since the new meter base will have a 200A disconnect, should I use a 200A sub panel in the house? Would it be incorrect to use a main panel with a breaker, like is in there now?

With it being a sub panel, I need to use a separate ground bar as well, correct?

Sorry for any confusion, just trying to make sense of this mess.

Thanks


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

If there will be six or more branch circuit breakers in the main panel you are required to have a main breaker in that panel.
A 200A panel will probably have more than six smaller breakers in it.
I'd install a panel with a main breaker if it was my house.


----------



## Lineman14 (Apr 16, 2021)

Yes it will, thanks.


----------



## hornetd (Oct 30, 2014)

Lineman14 said:


> Thanks for the input! I have a little more info now. The co-op that owns the line does things a little different than I am used to.
> 
> After further inspection, wire from meter to house is 4/0 Al. Existing Co-Op owned meter base is 100A. Talked to them and they can upgrade it to 200A. Said it will have a 200A disconnect.
> There is no option to put it on the house.
> ...


Some of the older "Yard Poles" can be tricky in that the overhead drop to the house and the barn may be 3 conductor NOT 4. If it is 3 conductor, such as triplex or triple racks and open conductors you have a bit of a challenge. The historical practice was to install the Building Disconnecting Means at the House and the Barn as if each were supplied by a set of 3wire service entry conductors. In other words just like a utility supplied Service Disconnecting Means. I would get a sit down with the inspector for the Authority Having Jurisdiction (AHJ). In some cases that may be the Electrical Coop itself. Most of the Cooperatives no longer do inspections because the local government fulfills that role. Tell the inspector that the feeders are 3 wire and ask what will be required on inspection. They would be within their authority to require that the overhead feeders be upgraded to 4 conductors but they will have inspected a lot of those legacy yard pole metered installations and may not do so. If the drops are triple racks and open conductors then adding a 4th conductor will be trivial for a lineman. Make sure that Open Wire feeders are still acceptable in your area. The US National Electric Code still allows them but there may be a local amendment or a Coop Service Standard that does not. Even if there is a requirement for 4plex it is certainly within your skill set to install it. All you will have to do is grit your teeth over the additional cost of the cable. If you do have to have 4 wire feeders now you may want to consider changing the feeders to underground. Your still allowed to use 4/0 for the feeder to the house but the one to the barn will have to be based on 310.16 at it's full ampacity. 

One additional question since your home may still be a rural property with a long distance response by the fire department which serves your premises. Is your water supply provided by a Public Utility or is it from a well on your property? There are special arrangements that the NEC specifically allows for the power to well pumps that may be used for first aid firefighting. If your water supply is from a well were are the pressure tanks located. Were is the well pump branch circuit powered from. If you end up going underground with your feeders that would be a good time to install a couple of frost proof yard hydrants about 50 feet from whichever door of the house and barn will allow the most direct hose route to most parts of the building. 

-- 
Tom Horne


----------

